# To all the bikes I've loved before- Every ATB you've owned



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Pardon if this thread has been done before..

Let have everyone's lists of their bikes through the years!

Here's mine:

Univega Alpina Uno
CDale 24x26 
Raleigh Edge
Klein Pinnacle Elite
Stumpy Team
Mantis Valkyrie
Flying V
Pro-floater
A la Carte
Ibis Trials 
Ibis Scorcher (ridden as atb)
DeKerf ST
Homebuilts from then on....


-Schmitty-

Doh, totally forgot the Brodie Catalyst (Brodie built)


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think there is another thread out there like this. Maybe that one was just current stable, I can't remember. Anyway, I'll play. Every one I have owned:

1988-92 GT Avalanche
92-93 Specialized S-Works M2
95-now Independent Fabrication Deluxe
95-now 1989 Stumpjumper Comp
long break
2007-now 1992 Litespeed Mtn - wife's
2007-2008 1995 Dirt Research Kobuk
2007-now Brew 180 Proof - wife's
2007-now 1994 McMahon/Litespeed
2008-now 1992 Monster Fat
2008-2008 1993? Ibis SS
2008-2008 1989 Fat Chance Team Comp (Mainlyfat's singlespeed conversion)
2008-now 2007 Zion 737EBB
2008-now 1995? Fat Chance Yo Eddy!

I feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pretty sure it has been done before, but I'll do it again.
Leaving out cruisers, townies, road bikes, and bikes that belong to wife and kids my time line looks like this, in order of acquisition:

1985 GT Timberline
1986 Ross Mt. St. Helens
1988 Bridgestone MB-1
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
1990 Bridgestone MB-1
1993 Paramount Team
1997 Marin Team
1997 MOOTS YBB SL
1989 Bridgestone MB-1
2006 Giant Trance-1


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*pretty standard stuff, really....*

1982 schwinn 'deluxe cruiser'
60's schwinn 'corvette' w/ bicycle bob built wheels
1984 schwinn high sierra purchased from ned when he was at the outdoorsman (not 'mountain bike specialists')
1987 diamondback arrival
1991 stump comp
2001 (?) trek 8000
soulcraft option 3


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I don;t thik the Internet is big enough for complete lists!


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

1988 norco bush pilot
1990 nishiki barbarian e-stay
1990 gt avalanche (stolen)
1992 specialized stumpjumper
19932 s-works m2 team
1994 s-works fsr
1995 s-works m2 team
1996 cannondale m900

[non-cycling interval]

1991 s-works m2 team
1997 fisher hoo koo e koo


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've sold a lot. Some early bikes
Nishiki International
Colnago Sport
Proctor 753 
Moulden 531
Moulden Mutant
Moulden Mutant
Moulden Mutant
Cameron Aluminum
Cannondale Mavic Special Edition
Cannondale T400
Fisher CR7
Yeti ARC
... after that it really starts to accelerate


----------



## Richard Roma (Dec 12, 2007)

Starting in 1989, here are the bikes I've owned:

1988 Diamond Back Apex
1989 Wicked Fat Chance
1993 Merlin
1994 Yo Eddy
1995 Yo Eddy
2007 Air 9 29er
2007 Jamis Exile 29er
1994 Shock a Billy


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

My fingers are cramping just thinking about it. If my wife ever knew just how many bikes have come through our garage, she'd commit me.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

89 GT Tequesta
90 Raleigh Chill
91 Klein Attitude
92 Raleigh Chill (frame replacement)
93 Yeti FRO Pro
94 Yeti ARC (crushed top tube)
95 Fat Chance Yo Eddy!
96 Santa Cruz Tazmon
96 Voodoo Bizango
02 Spot singlespeed
05 Klein Palomino
96 Fat Chance Buckshaver
93 Fat Chance Yo Eddy!
07 Surly 1x1 (650b)
Think thats it.


----------



## fltplan (Dec 9, 2008)

You guys all have had quite a few bikes.

1994 Bridgestone MB - S 
2000 GT Zaskar X
2006 Turner Flux

Still have all three! Accordingly, I guess that I won't get another bike until 2012.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

BP, are you in the States?

Yo's seem to be a common thread so far. That was my top lust bike for sure.. 

-Schmitty-


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ohhh!

1992-1994 1989(or 90) DiamondBack Apex
1994-now  1994 DiamnondBack Axis TR
1996-now 1994 Manitou FS
2004-2004 2004 Specialized epic (for about 5 minutes, Yuk yuk spit yuk)
2004-now 2004 Yeti ARC


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

91 GT Pantera
92 Cannondale M1000
94 Klein Pulse
96 Santa Cruz Heckler
94 Klein Pulse
00 Santa Cruz Superlight
03 Santa Cruz Blur
01 Kona Caldera
06 Santa Cruz Nomad
00 Klein Attitude Comp
01 Santa Cruz Superlight
93 Klein Attitude
06 Specialized Big Hit 3
06 Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

fltplan said:


> You guys all have had quite a few bikes.
> 
> 1994 Bridgestone MB - S
> 2000 GT Zaskar X
> ...


That Flux will last that long easily.

My Main rigs.
94 Pacific Toys-r-us special. Started the itch
95 Mongoose Rockadile Steel was real
95 ProFlex Colossal POS
96 Stumjumper Comp. The first real MTB I owned.
98 GTS STS Carbon. Regret ever selling
00 Cannondale F2000 Awesome bike
01 Specialized Enduro Pro. 
03 Giant NRS Composite
04 Ellsworth Truth
05Turner Flux
05 Fisher Cake DLX
06 Cannondale Prophet
07 Salsa Dos 9
08 Ellsworth Epiphany

My Not so main rigs
2 Schwinn homegrowns
2 Klein Attitudes
97 klein Mantra
87 Specialized Stumpjumper

And my pride and joy
2 86 Mountain Kleins in pristine condition.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It'd be a pretty long list. You want pics too?


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

Bridgestone MB-3
Rocky Mountain Nimbus
Fisher Advance 
Specialized Stumpjumper
Specialized FSR Comp 
Specialized FSR Enduro
Rocky Mountain Avalanche
Santa Cruz Superlight
Giant AC 1
Giant XtC 2
Giant VT 2
Haro XLS
Rocky Mountain Blizzard 20th A.E. *
Rocky Mountain Vertex 
Rocky Mountain Altitude
Ti mountain bike (never did figure out what brand it was...)
Kawasaki KMB450
Fisher Sugar 3 *
GT Zaskar LE Team *

* are the ones i still have

the worst of the bunch is probably the FSR Comp; though most of that was due to the Judy XL - undamped 4 inch fork = GREAT idea

i really wish i could have those old Rockys back (Nimbus and Avalanche), the Haro may be one of the most unheralded / underrated bikes of all time, and the Blizzard you can have when you pry it from my cold, dead hands...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

OchoCero said:


> Haro XLS
> 
> ...the Haro may be one of the most unheralded / underrated bikes of all time...


Mike's going to like to hear that.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Its a pretty short list. It only became a problem some time after 2000.
In the order of appearance....
1988 Shogun Prairie Breaker Team Issue
1989 Specialized RockCombo -
1990 Brave Racer
1990 Ritchey P23 Team

I read wrong. I thought was bike from the past.
Now on top of the owned above. I'll add what is in stock now. 
1990 Ritchey P23 Team as previously listed. -Came and never left.
1990 Yeti F.R.O. -the loaner
1991 Ritchey P23 Team -just a back up for the other. Hate to think of my world if I smashed the first and was without.
1995 Ritchey Skyliner -The girlfriend wrangler. Wife not to happy about that. 
1984 Cook Bros Bonzo Fury -new found love
1995 Wicked Lite Fat Chance -expendable
Just need a 88-90 Merlin and some form of a WTB Phoenix to finish This list. Time to sell some BMX crap.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Here they are in order of appearance. Not counting the ones that were bought and sold without being regularly ridden. Still have the bold ones.

1988 Rockhopper
1989 Bridgestone MB1
*1993 AMP Mongoose*
1994 GT Zaskar
1999? Diamond Back DBR X10
2000? KHS softtail
*1993 Miyata Trail Runner*
*1991 Gecko Y-File*
*1984 Ritchey Timber Wolf* In Process
*1994? Dean Bam Bam * (FTW built front w/ AMP rear)in process
*1994 Mantis Pro-Flo* In Process


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> BP, are you in the States?
> 
> Yo's seem to be a common thread so far. That was my top lust bike for sure..
> 
> -Schmitty-


NYC


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

As someone said, in order of appearance. The dirt bikes are listed because the helped make me a mountain biker. I still have the ones in bold.

1970 Honda CT70
1975 Kawaski KE175
1979 Bultaco Frontera 250 (the love faded quickly)
1987 Yamaha TT350
*1987 Stumpjumper
1991 Litespeed CBO Fat Bastard
1997 Rocky Mountain Element Team Only
2006 Ellsworth Epiphany
1984 Stumpjumper
1990 Yokota Tandem*


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It'd be a pretty long list. You want pics too?


And serial numbers.

And build list.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll add a few:

1987 Apollo Alpine (12 speed friction gearing & hi tensile steel frame- ha ha) started the bug and covered many miles. Finally died with a cracked frame after 4 years. Definitely a sentimental attachment though.

1990 Protour TX-990; first serious MTB, XT group and Tange Prestige main triangle. Also died with a cracked frame.

1993- present; Diamond Back Axis.

1995- present; Diamond Back Ascent, now my brother's bike.

1996- present; Diamond Back Axis Team Issue.

2007- present; Bontrager Race Lite.

2008- present; Bontrager Race, awaiting new powder coat and rebuild.

2008- present; Ritchey Crazy Pete, awaiting repaint and rebuild.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

That's funny. My list says:



Schmitty said:


> Univega Alpina Uno
> CDale 24x26
> Raleigh Edge
> Klein Pinnacle Elite
> ...


... Your list is hot.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*I can play in this one....*

We're talking just adult here, right? So, my 1976 double top tube centurion BMX wouldn't count....

Ok.. in 1989, my then girlfriend introduced me to mountain biking...and it went like this..

1989 Diamond back Ascent EX - sold to buy;
1989 Klein Pinnacle - sold to buy;
1991 Fat Chance Yo Eddy - still have

Along the way I have also been through these.

1990 Cannondale 700 (crit bike)
1992 Slim Chance - now in Upchuck's stable
1999 Fat Chance Yo Eddy - bikemojo's now
2003 IF Ti Deluxe - (ugh.... miss that one now)

And my current stable also contains one custom Groovy SS with Sliders. (29r).


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I suppose I will leave out road bikes, cruisers, and commuter bikes for simplicity since in the recent years that would seriously confuse the heck out of me trying to figure out when and how long each bike was owned. I will start with my earliest bike which was ridden in such a fashion that could be considered off road cycling. All years are approximate until 2002 when I really started paying attention:

1987-1992 Huffy cheapo BMX bicycle shaped object (BSO)
1992-1996 Murray 24" POS atb (BSO)
1996-2002 Huffy Scout 26" (BSO)
1998-2004 Diamondback Apex (1988) given to my by my uncle when my Huffy broke and now ridden by my dad as a neighborhood cruiser
2002-2003 Raleigh M60 (2001) - this is the bike that really got me back into more serious mountain biking. Before then, I just rode my bikes on the trails in the woods next to my neighborhood where I grew up
2004-2005 Kona Kikapu (2004)
2005 Kona Fire Mtn (2004) - originally bought at a campus bike, but it morphed into more of an XC machine with nicer parts. Sold it because I preferred my Kikapu
2005-2006, 2008-present - Soma Juice 29er - Bought this to try the 29er thing, loved it, had to sell it in 2006 when I needed money after I graduated, bought it back last year since I regretted selling it
2007-2008 Redline D440 29ers (2008) - bought it because I missed having a 29er, but sold it after I realized that I was not riding it and wanted the money to spend on my new house
2008-present Diamondback Ridgerunner II (1983) - gotta have something vintage in the stable.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

c 1983 Bianchi MTB
c 1986 (Canadian) Ritchey K2
c 1988 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
c 1989 Reflex ALX Carbon DT
c 1990 Salsa a la Carte
c 1990 Fat Chance Team
c 1995 Specialized Stumpjumper
c 1999 Jamis Full Suspension something or other
c 1985 Fat Chance
c 1984 Rocky Mountain FCF
c 2004 Independent Fabrications SS
2007 Hunter custom cruiser/SS
1997 Merlin MTB


----------



## Flophouse (Jul 27, 2004)

*Bikes I have owned*

Here are mine in order, starting in 1987 with my first mountain bike:

1987 Wicked Fat Chance
1987 Ibis Trials
1989 Ibis Mounatin Trials
1991 Brodie Expresso 
1995 Ibis Mojo
1986 Fat Chance
2000 Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike
1979 Lawwill Knight Pro Cruiser
1979 Various Cook Bros Cruisers


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Flophouse said:


> 1989 Ibis Mounatin Trials


I've got the original literature (sheet) for the Mtn. Trials if anyone's interested in a scan. Some other Ibis stuff as well.

-Schmitty-


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Flophouse said:


> 1979 Various Cook Bros Cruisers


Really dude? _Various..?_


----------



## Flophouse (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah, Cook Cruisers are my weakness. I think I've had seven and am now down to two.


----------



## gilabear (Jan 12, 2009)

Mountain bikes only...(bold, bikes still have and ride)

1986 Trek 850
1988 Fisher ProCaliber
1989 Fisher ProCaliber (warranty replacement)
1990 Trek 8?? (warranty replacement)
1990 Merlin
1993 Merlin (warranty replacement #1)
*1996 Merlin* (warranty replacement #2) [now rigid forked single speed with ENO hub]
*2000 Litespeed Toccoa* [geared mtb w/ SID fork]


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

ahhhhhh Memories.........

1990 Merlin 
1990 Klein pinnacle
1994 Specialized Rockhopper
1994 Salsa Ala Carte
1998 Dean Scout

Currently own
1998 Ibis mojo mtb
1992 Sycip mtb
Road bikes--
1988 Otis Guy purist
1997 Steelman stage race
Cross bike--
2002 Soulcraft Groundskeeper

Want to own 
Dave Tesch 57cm


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Not as many as most of you, and due to my wife, i now only own my most recent one  
I have been riding mtb's for 22 years, but the early bikes were basically just toughened up road machines. I'll list my purpose mtb's...

'88 Raleigh Technium (the one with the brake mounted on the chainstays)
'94 Kona Cindercone
'95 Orange P7 (i loved that bike, still can't believe my wife made me sell it!!)
'98 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 Comp
'02 Cannondale F8
'07 Cotic Soda (my sole remaining bike :thumbsup: )


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I've sold a lot. Some early bikes
> ...
> Cameron Aluminum
> ...


Awww, I really wanted(want) a Cameron


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

I think this is all of them, not counting bikes bought for parts:

1982 Schwinn Sidewinder in Frosty Silver (My first MTB, a Christmas gift in 1982)
1991 Fuji Discovery in Kermit Green
1992 Klein Rascal XT in solid Ultra Violet*
1981 Schwinn King Sting single speed*
1982 Schwinn King Sting five speed*
1982 Schwinn King Sting 10 speed*
Another 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder in silver.* (had to recapture those childhood memories. )
1986 Cannondale SM500 in bubblegum pink*
1993 Klein Fervor STX*
1982 Schwinn Sidewinder 10 speed in Chestnut (I now have two of these)**
1983 Schwinn Sidewinder in dark blue*
1986 Mountain Klein*
1941 Schwinn DX 15-speed klunker/swap meet cruiser/grocery getter/daily rider*
1953 Schwinn Hornet 63-speed klunker (Sachs 3x7 hub with a triple)
1986 Bridgestone MB-2*
1986 Cannondale SM600 in dark green*
1990 Schwinn High Plains*
1991 Schwinn High Plains
1981 Schwinn King Sting converted to 8-speed*
1994 Trek 850
1994 Specialized RockHopper*
1992 Trek 8000*
2005 Surly Pugsley*
1990 Jamis Durango
1991 Fuji Thrill
1998 Trek 820 in rare Dragonfly Green color (Wife's bike)*


* = Still have these in the collection...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

burritoguru said:


> Dave Tesch 57cm


I had a Tesch OTTL back about 1990; one of the two road bikes i've had that I wish I would have kept.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I had a Tesch OTTL back about 1990; one of the two road bikes i've had that I wish I would have kept.


That was my dream road bike. I believe they are highly sought after at this point. That and the fact that I ride a ~63cm road bike will make it pretty unlikely I will ever find one


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Awww, I really wanted(want) a Cameron


My buddy still has mine. Decent build too. I wasn't sure if he had much notoriety outside of Toronto. I stopped by his place to see his shop and to talk bikes when I lived in the T dot.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

IF52 said:


> That was my dream road bike. I believe they are highly sought after at this point. That and the fact that I ride a ~63cm road bike will make it pretty unlikely I will ever find one


I know, I've been looking for one of and on for a while. Mine was full Mavic SSC. Sold it to fund a trip to Germany. :madman: Well, thats enough road bike talk.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> I know, I've been looking for one of and on for a while. Mine was full Mavic SSC. Sold it to fund a trip to Germany. :madman: Well, thats enough road bike talk.


There's a 62CM 101 on CL right now, but I just can't swing that right now and still be able to sleep in the house. Even before all this recession garbage my wife was grumbling about me having too many bikes. Hell, if I hadn't thought I would get the stinkeye I would have try to get that Rhygin Metax that was in the bay a couple weeks ago.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Awww, I really wanted(want) a Cameron


Despite my protestations, a 260 lb buddy of mine has been riding around on my old one-piece Cameron bar/stem for the past decade. It's the neat one that does up from below - so he likes that it's tough to steal and I just can't get him to give them up.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

IF52 said:


> There's a 62CM 101 on CL right now, but I just can't swing that right now and still be able to sleep in the house. Even before all this recession garbage my wife was grumbling about me having too many bikes. Hell, if I hadn't thought I would get the stinkeye I would have try to get that Rhygin Metax that was in the bay a couple weeks ago.


I need a 58cm. Sounds like you're in the same boat as I. I just moved and have three bikes that are still in the boxes because I don't want to listen to my wife tell me I need to sell some stuff, how many bikes do you need ( I know, n+1)...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

IF52 said:


> Hell, if I hadn't thought I would get the stinkeye I would have try to get that Rhygin Metax that was in the bay a couple weeks ago.


I was looking at that auction pretty hard too. Ended up going for a really good price. I've got too many things going on at the shop to get something like that right now though...


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's my list, not as lengthy as most. Still owned in bold type.

1986 Ross Mt.Rainier
1989 Mongoose IBOC Team
1989 Ibis Mt.Trials
1990 Wicked Fat Chance
*1992 Steve Potts CCR*
1994 Grove Innovations X
1995 Bontrager Race
2004 On-One Inbred
*2008 On-One Inbred*
*2008 Motobecane Monster Cross*


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

1992 Wheeler
1994 Marin Pine Mountain
1995 Kona Hahana
1996 Megamo Equip Pro
1996 Scott Tacoma
1997 Merlin Taiga
1997 Rookie El Bandolero
1996 Jam Full Sus
2003 Marin Indian Fire Trail
2006 Trek Fuel 
2007 Trek 6500
2009 Amaro Vitti titanium


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's a portion of what I've owned in the past.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*A few from my past*


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Here's a portion of what I've owned in the past.


You've got a problem.... er a number of them.....

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> You've got a problem.... er a number of them.....
> 
> -Schmitty-


Not any more. I sold everyone of them for far more than I paid with the exception of a couple.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Here's a portion of what I've owned in the past.


don't forget the Trek.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

A very short list of mostly crappy bikes  I'm just here to live vicariously through the stuff you others have. :thumbsup:

Schwinn High Plains
KHS Montana Pro FZ
Jamis Dakota AL 
Jamis Dakar Team dually 
WTB Phoenix (still have)
Bianch Nyala (found in trash, single speeded, still have)

The only bike I've ever had and disliked was the Dakota AL. It got to the point that every time I had to ride a steep technical descent, I should've just stopped at the top, threw the bike down the hill, and then rolled myself down after it.

The one I liked the most is the obvious choice - I thought my crappy skills on the Dakota was my fault until I got the Phoenix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> don't forget the Trek.


This thread is about bikes we've owned in the past...I still have that frickin' Trek.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> This thread is about bikes we've owned in the past...I still have that frickin' Trek.


Oh, my bad.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Picture collector.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Frame collector.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*OK...you guys asked for it*

My MTB history - in order of appearance.

1986 Raleigh Portage
1988 Bianchi Forte
1989 Haro Extreme
1989 Fisher CR-7
1991 GT Avalanche
1991 GT Zaskar
1988 GT Ricochet
1988 Ibis Trials Comp
1992 GT Zaskar LE
1993 Norco TNT
1994 Devinci
1995 Mongoose Amplifier
1995 Cannondale Beast of The East
1994 GT Team Trials
1996 Trek 9800
1996 Trek 8500
1996 Monty 221
1997 Heavy Tools Trials
1997 Monty 231
1998 Norco Team Trials
1998 Norco Team 853 XC
1999 Norco Team Trials
2000 Norco Torrent**
2001 Norco Team Ti Trials
2001 Norco VPS- Launch
2001 Norco Rampage**
2002 Norco Fluid**
2003 Norco Shore
2003 Norco Evolve
2002 Planet X Ghost
2004 Norco Evolve
2003 Transition Preston FR
2004 Zoo Boa
2004 Specialized Big Hit
1994 Bontrager Race Lite***
1988 Raleigh Edge*
1986 Ritchey Ascent
1991 Nishiki Alien ACX
2001 Norco Team Trials
2005 S-Works Enduro
1993 Bontrager Race Lite*
2004 Specialized Epic
2006 Salsa A La Carte
1991 Rock Lobster Team Fillet*
2007 Fisher HiFi Pro
1989 Haro Extreme*
1987 Raleigh Edge*
1988 Ibis Mt Trials*
1989 Ibis Mt Trials*
2008 Trek Fuel EX 9***
1987 R&E Cycles Montana*
1993 Norco TNT*
1986 Speed & Research Outback*
1984 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport*
1986 Stumpjumper*
1986 Fisher Mt. Tam*
2006 Echo Control*
1987-1988 Ted Wojcik Fillet Brazed*
2009 Trek Fuel EX 9.8*
2009 Santa Cruz Chameleon*
1983 Ritchey/MountainBikes Mt. Tam*

* Currently, still own these bikes
** Wish I never got rid of these bikes
*** Ripped off&#8230;[email protected]@rd thieves!

See...now I broke the Internet...


----------



## JohnEldon (Apr 7, 2021)

1988 Schwinn Project KOM10


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> c 1983 Bianchi MTB
> c 1986 (Canadian) Ritchey K2
> c 1988 Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo
> c 1989 Reflex ALX Carbon DT
> ...


Only holding the Hunter from the above list now. 
Additions:

Another 90 Fat Chance Team Comp (also sold)
1984 Ritchey (sold)
1985 Ritchey (sold)
c 2011 Salsa 29er SS
2010 Cannondale MTB Tandem


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

GT karakoram
Trek 8700
KHS pro
Mikkelsen
Litespeed obed
Ibis mojo
Fat Chance wicked


----------



## RicoMack (Jun 29, 2020)

wow can I remember them all with my ratings:
'85 Diamondback Apex - ** (sold)
'87 Diamondback Axis - *** (stolen out of my office)
'91 Specialized Rock Hopper - ** (stolen in front of coffee shop)
'93 Specialized Stumpjumper - *** (sold)
'95 Schwinn Homegrown URT dual suspension - **** (stolen out of garage)
'96 Kestral CSX - *** (sold)
'97 GT Zaskar - **** (gave to friend)
'98 GT LTS-1 - *** (sold)
'98 Santa Cruz Heckler - *** (broke shock mount on TT after 15 years of hard riding)
'?? Amp Research B4 - * (sold, lots of flex)
'?? Mountain Cycle Rumble - ** 
'07 Sette Phantom - *** (sold too big)
'98 Litespeed Owl Hollow - **** 
'07 Santa Cruz Blur - Still building


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Hm, OK guess I'll play and try & remember, roughly in order of when I got them:
Univega Nuovo Sport (briefly put 700c cross tires and tried it in dirt, so i consider it ATB, LOL, passed on to friend)
Univega Alpina Spor (yes, that what the frame decal said, passed on to friends)
Fat Chance Monster Fat (hanging in bedroom)
10th Anniversary Fat (still complete and rideable)
Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (stock trials, cracked head tube off)
GT Team Trials (mod trials, sold)
Mystery overseas Al sample frame (as stock trials, sold super cheap to super cute girl)
Voodoo Wanga (I think, red chromo, as stock trials, should have kept it, I beat it to heck and it never broke)
Schwinn Homegrown in that bassboat finish (passed on to friend)
Cannondale Chase (hanging in lanai)
Schwinn Straight Six (hanging in lanai)
Ellsworth Truth (stolen out of lanai, thank u homeless thief that it ended up with!)
Santa Cruz Blur LT (hanging in lanai)
Yeti SB66c (complete as backup)
Yeti SB140 (current ride)
Fat Chance Chris Cross (current ride)
I think that's it. Oh, I have a Kuwahara BMX dumpster rescue that I put back into rideable shape, but its hanging in lanai rusting)


----------



## RicoMack (Jun 29, 2020)

RicoMack said:


> '98 Santa Cruz Heckler - *** (broke shock mount on TT after 15 years of hard riding)


didn't mean to give the heckler 1 * to say i must have loved it if i had it 15 years. 5 stars to heckler


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Easy for me.

1998 Giant ATX (bought used)
2001 Jamis Dakar Comp (bought new)
2000 C'Dale F800 (bought used)
2003 Jamis Dakar XLT 2 (bought frame/fork used and cannibalized 2001 Jamis).

Still riding the last two listed.........


----------



## MLCOakland (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't remember all of them, but here's a list of ones that I regret selling:

Ritchey P-23
Bontrager OR
Bridgestone MB-1 and MB-3
Santana Moda
Fat Chance Wicked
Rock Lobster
Ibis Mojo

I still have one: Ibis SS (which I need to find a period-correct fork for)

good times....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> Pretty sure it has been done before, but I'll do it again.
> Leaving out cruisers, townies, road bikes, and bikes that belong to wife and kids my time line looks like this, in order of acquisition:
> 
> 1985 GT Timberline
> ...


Zombie thread has resurrected. There are some updates to my list from the past 12 years since this thread was started.
1985 Schwinn High Plains
1986 Schwinn High Plains
1988 Yokota
1988 Univega Alpina Pro
1987 Jamis Dakota
2008 Felt Nine Comp
2011 Niner Jet9
2013 Niner Jet9
2012 Niner Air9 RDO
2017 Nashbar fat bike
2008 Moots Mooto-X YBB
2008 Jamis Dragon 29
2009 Moots Mooto-X YBB


----------

